# AOD9604 peptide for fat lose



## getbig808 (Oct 7, 2011)

AOD9604 is a modified form of amino acids 176-191 of the GH polypeptide. Investigators at Monash University discovered that the fat-reducing effects of GH appear to be controlled by a small region near one end of the GH molecule. This region, which consists of amino acids 176-191, is less than 10% of the total size of the GH molecule and appears to have no effect on growth or insulin resistance. It works by mimicking the way natural Growth Hormone regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified Growth Hormone. Like Growth Hormone, AOD9604 stimulates lipolysis (the breakdown or destruction of fat) and inhibits lipogenesis (the transformation of nonfat food materials into body fat) both in laboratory testing and in animals and humans.

In laboratory tests on fat cells from rodents, pigs, dogs, and humans, the HGH fragment released fat specifically from obese fat cells but not from lean ones, reduced new fat accumulation in all fat cells, enhanced the burning of fat. In rodents (rats and mice), HGH fragment reduced body fat in obese animals but, enhanced fat burning without changing food consumption or inducing growth (as it does not increase IGF levels) or any other unwanted Growth Hormone effect.

In summary, AOD9604:

· Reduces the most stubborn abdominal fat.

· Increases muscle mass

· Increases IGF-1 levels, in an effective manner, thus making this a peptide that burns fat

· Increases energy expenditure

· Improves lipid profiles and lipolytic activity does not negatively impact blood glucose level, nor does cell proliferation occur, like Human Growth Hormone

· Extremely potent and effective fat burner.

In my clinic research, a dosage of 500mcg the (AOD9604) daily for 30 days did show a reduction of body fat in the mid abdominal area in both obese, over-weight, and average built people. 


AOD9604 is a 15-mer peptide fragment(AA171 to AA191) of the C-terminus of Hgh to which a tyrosine is added at the N-terminal end. AOD9604 is more effective than AOD9401 in its ability to stimulate lipolytic and anti-lipogenic activity. Metabolic is developing AOD-9604 for the potential treatment of obesity.


AOD9604 is an analog of the growth hormone-releasing factor (GRF) which signals the effects of growth hormone. It is a 15-mer peptide residue of the C-terminus of HgH to which tyrosine is added at the N-terminal end. Research studies have shown that AOD9604 actually acts on the reduction of excessive adipose tissues such as those in the abdominal area, increase in muscle mass, and enhances the lipid content of the body. 


These segments of the synthetic peptide AOD9604 have been researched for their in vivo effects in laboratory mice musculus. Results have shown that AOD9604 have resulted to a short-period increase in blood glucose and a more sustained increase in plasma insulin, together with other fragments such as 172-191, 177-191 and 178-191. In addition, the researchers have suggested that functionality of the peptide depends not only in the informational sequence but should also have the correct physical configuration (Ng and Borstein 1978). Also, this fragment, being a region of high accessibility to proteases and also rich in proline, have been demonstrated to affect the conformational change in the cytoplasmic domain of the band 3 of erythrocyte membrane protein by serving as the hinge for the pivoting of the two subdomains. This then suggest that such residue is significant in conformational changes be serving as sites for peripheral protein binding in some body cells (Low et al. 1984).
In another study of Ng et al. (2000) on animal subjects, they found out that a 500mcg dosage of the said hormone increased the lipolytic activity in adipose tissues without having negative influence in the blood glucose level. Furthermore, though it behaves like a human growth hormone (HgH), it does not causes hyperglycemia because it does not compete with hGH receptors (Wu et al. 1993). Because of such effects, researchers have suggested that it might be used for the elimination of excess abdominal fat which is a significant aspect of HIV-associated lipodystrophy.


----------

